# My new Dupont Ligne 2



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

I picked this one up the other day....sometimes I must spoil myself.


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Use it in good healthe Steve. I love my ligne 2 diamond noir and use it everyday.


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

showoff  make sure you have goood and protected on wednesday.. being from Brooklyn I am skilled at picking pockets


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

WOW:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

nyisles said:


> showoff  make sure you have goood and protected on wednesday.. being from Brooklyn I am skilled at picking pockets


I'll bring matches on Wednesday night. :lol:

I'll save it for Saturday where it's safer at Drac's place.


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

If I show up at both places I think I would become an actual CAO/Torano groupie...

Do either locations have the tribute yet? I've been craving since I got that sample to review


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

nyisles said:


> If I show up at both places I think I would become an actual CAO/Torano groupie...
> 
> Do either locations have the tribute yet? I've been craving since I got that sample to review


They have not been released yet.....sorry Barry. 
And no, I don't have any.....wish I did. :dribble:


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

LOL, your a good BOTL Steve who has bestowed many cigars upon me.. I would never ask you for a stick.. I just hope when I get my licenses in order they are not all pre-ordered.


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

You know your pockets are safe here Steve, maybe not the rest of your person, but your pockets for sure. Oh wait that was you grabbing my azz in the walk in.


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

Barry, I just sent Charlie T an e-mail and told him if he had 'any' to bring a couple for the event. 

We will wait and see.


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Steve, you are the man!!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

She's a real beauty! Enjoy it!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice. Is this a flame lighter or a torch?


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now thats a sweetie


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

baba said:


> Very nice. Is this a flame lighter or a torch?


Flame


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice lighter


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice Lighter for sure


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice looking lighter. I will buy a nice one after I get home, but for now the cheapo torch works great.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice lighter


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome lighter


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice bro!! Dupont = Quality!! I use mine now for about 8 years and he still look like new!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sweeet torching device---need to get one of them there---


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice looking


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice looking lighter


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

what, 1 or two boxes of Brazilia for that?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

How much was it


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

happy1 said:


> How much was it


I got it on sale......$775.00 :biggrin:

No BigFoot....a lot more then that. :lol::lol::lol:

You want one?? :biggrin:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

very nice


----------

